# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Инструменталки от гитариста Вячеслава Лу&

## Вячеслав Луценко

Вячеслав Луценко-гитара


Europa       http://ifolder.ru/11313256

Шутка  http://ifolder.ru/11313335
Greensleeves http://ifolder.ru/11313496
Полюшко-Поле http://ifolder.ru/11313540
Придорожное Кафе http://ifolder.ru/11313593
  Утро в горах  http://ifolder.ru/11324113
”DREAMS” 
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=6eSmk136534
“RED SOUL” 
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=SlblziUh5Yc

----------


## Аркан

Легко, музыкально, уже профессионально!  :Ok: А вот таппингом не увлекайся (это мое личное мнение). От медиаторного звукоизвлечения больше энергетики, хотя труда и пота, конечно, больше приходится вкладывать! :Aga:  В общем - Умничка!!! Пятерку ставлю!:smile:

----------


## FANYA2007

Cлава не каждый -так может.Молодец.

----------


## skif

*Вячеслав Луценко*,
Слава , привет ! Помнишь Энергодар , комбик Carvin ? Всё очень классно .  :Ok:  Желаю успехов во всём , Сергей .

----------


## Вячеслав Луценко

Добро пожаловать на мою страницу! :Ok: 
Тут можно послушать мое исполнение...
http://www.realmusic.ru/lutsenkooo

----------


## Вячеслав Луценко

Как я играю  можно прослушать здесь:
http://www.realmusic.ru/lutsenkoo :Ok:

----------


## Вячеслав Луценко

Привет всем! :Ok: 
Как я играю можно прослушать здесь:
http://www.realmusic.ru/lutsenkooo

----------


## Аркан

Слава,! Очень хорошо, что ты появился на http://www.realmusic.ru
Это очень хороший сайт! Рекомендую появится еще на сайте  http://www.guitarplayer.ru 
- там много интересного! Очень понравилось "На бис"! Ты же ждешь отзывов на свое творчество! Играешь классно - я уже не занимаюсь повышением уровня, но могу дать кое - какие рекомендации - это уже в личку!

----------


## Вячеслав Луценко

Спасибо за отзыв!А как в личн.сообщения войти я чет не найду.

----------


## luudvig

*Вячеслав Луценко*,привет,хорошо играешь.Приятно послушать.Но,раз выставился на муз.форуме,привыкай к тому,что слушать будут и спецы,а они будут придираться.И это нормально.Огрехи есть,но устранимые.Ты,наверняка сам знаешь о них.А в общем - хорошо.Работай.Удачи.

----------


## Лев

> Спасибо за отзыв!А как в личн.сообщения войти я чет не найду.


Нажми на маленький треугольник рядом с ником, если хочешь кому-то послать и "личные сообщения", если полученные...

----------


## Mazaykina

*Вячеслав Луценко*,
Все темы  объединила в одну.

----------


## Аркан

Слава, какой приблудой пользуешься!

----------


## Вячеслав Луценко

Если имеется ввиду примочка,то сейчас у меня PODxt- Live..Очень доволен этим приспособлением..Начинал с ZOOM 505!!!еще в 2000 году покупал!Было круто-типа процессор..!!!:-))Потом подарили ZOOM 707 и еще какойто более новый ZOOM..кстати тоже пдарили!Ну везело мне в свое время на зумы!Кстати очень многие  их стараются не хвалить..но скажу одно -пару эффектов(октавер и один чистый звук,мне очень нравятся и сейчас!Даже на POD не могу их воссоздать..хотя конечно после POD мне ничего пока ненужно..Хотя и в недавно приобретенном приборе-порто-студия BOSS BR 600 мне нравятся звуки..но POD eсть POD..особенно в его иммитации комбо MESA BOOGIE...просто улет..

----------


## yllash

*Вячеслав Луценко*,
 Пока прослушал "Европа".Понравилось! Буду слушать дальше. Не прощаюсь.

----------


## Баламутка

Еще,маэстро, :flower: еще! :Ok:

----------


## Вячеслав Луценко

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YACSL...eature=channel

----------


## kuripo4ka

Очень понравилась ваша музыка! Творите дальше  :Tender:

----------

